# nun ist das auch noch raus!



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2003)

So ist das! Nun ist eines der letzten Geheimnisse meiner Köderbox auch noch raus und gleich publiziert. Der Test für Meerforellenköder im neuen Blinker zeigt aber auch mal so richtig die Wirklichkeit - und einen deutlichen Unterschied zum deutschen
Markt.
Der Unterschied?
1. In Dänemark (kleiner Markt) setzen sich die richtig guten Köder
    durch, auch wenn sie nie in den Stückzahlen produziert   
    werden können, wie die großen Serien für den deutschen 
    Markt. 
2. Kent Anderson, ein kleiner Produzent von Angelködern ( Jack-
    Rapid, Stive-Jack, Bobber, Raptor und auch den Stripper ) sagt
    deutlich, was wirklich geht - der schlichtweiße Köder. Was wird
    der Kunde kaufen?
    Firetiger, Heringsgrün, Heringsblau, Silber, Rainbow............
    .....leider weiß niemand, wie das Gehirn einer Forelle 
    beschaffen ist, ob es überhaupt Farben sehen kann - nicht 
    einmal, ob es eine Form so wahrnimmt, wie wir !

Diese Standardblinker "beste 5 in Deutschland" offenbaren mal wieder die ganze Verpflechtung der Redaktionen mit den Herstellern. Natürlich kann ich auch mit Hansen Flash eine Meerforelle fangen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt allein schon durch den Massenabverkauf dieser toten Weitwurfbleche.

Ich weiß, jetzt kommen wieder alle, die mit dem schon mal was gefangen haben. Ist ja auch schön, wenns so war. Es gibt allerdings besseres... ( wie man sieht )


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Dezember 2003)

Mensch Hans,

&nbsp;

dass ist ja intressant. Das weisse Köder sehr fängig sein sollen, habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehört (auch bei Pilkern).

Sag mal Hans, wo beziehst Du deine Mefo Köder her ????

Bei uns hier gibt es nicht´s vernünftiges zu kaufen !


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Klaus,

ich kaufe viel in Dänemark oder auch in den USA. Aber auch die
Schleppangelversender haben einiges. Da ich schon früher oft 25
Stück immer unmontiert gekauft habe, hab ich natürlich so meine Vorräte.

Sollte irgendjemand seinen Händler motivieren wollen, bei Kent
Andersen Stripper, Jack Rapid, Stive jack Rapid, Bobber, Raptor oder Breakpoints zu kaufen. Bitte eine PM an mich. Ich habe gerade mit Kent telefoniert (er hat mir mal in den 70ern die Meerforellenangelei "beigebracht"). Er spricht deutsch und ist routiniert im Verkauf nach Deutschland.
Die großen Hersteller jagen natürlich seine Modelle. Oft ist es so, dass er entweder verkaufet oder man kopiert sie.


----------



## Hamsterson (22. Dezember 2003)

@Dolfin
Das klingt ja richtig interessant. 
Mit den Kunstködern, die man in deutschen Läden kaufen kann, war ich nie richtig zufrieden. Und wenn Herr Anderson nicht viel zu weit von unserer Grenze wohnt und auch einen Laden besitzt oder sogar Versandhandel betreibt, so hätte ich gern seine Adresse. #h


----------



## angeltreff (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Dolfin,

wäre das nicht was für das Magazin? Artikelchen unter der Überschrift "Die wirklich fangen" oder so.


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Dezember 2003)

Alles klar Hans,

habe gerade was im net gefunden ! Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl auf der Boot in Düsseldorf&nbsp;oder auch in DK eindecken !


----------



## barchetta (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann das mit der Farbe nur bestätigen, mit dem weissen Break Point konnte ich am Samstag sogar eine Makrele in der Lübecker Bucht fangen.


----------



## barchetta (22. Dezember 2003)

Moin Jan,
neben der Makrele kam auch noch ein wenig Silber, Braunlachse und Wittlinge aus dem Wasser.
Wo warst du denn zum Fischen unterwegs?


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2003)

@ Dolfin: mich wundert´s nur, dass nirgends der Snaps-Dragget mit drauf war - aber einen Ähnlichen hatten sie ja unter den TOPs.

Aber weiß - habe ich auch noch nienich getestet...War bislang immer der Verfechter von grün-silber und blau-silber.

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2003)

Wie auch immer Kollegen....
Die Geschichte kann man so betrachten wie man will. Jeder hat zumeist seinen Lieblingsköder, mit dem er schon mal gefangen hat und dem er vertraut. Das ist eigentlich auch richtig. Aber es bringt niemanden weiter.
Wie gehen wir denn mit neuen Ködern um?
Man geht ans Wasser, hat einen neuen Geheimtip dabei. Der wird nun rausgefeuert und genauso reingenudelt, wie der andere,
der Liebling. Nach dem 30igsten Wurf: Ach, sag ich doch, alles Mist - und der Liebling kommt wieder dran und fängt nach 5 Stunden einen Fisch. Dicke Bestätigung !?!?!? Der fängt wenigstens.....
Man muß einen neuen Köder mal vor sich im klaren Wasser laufen lassen, ausprobieren, wie er am besten arbeitet. Bei welcher Geschwindigkeit hält er die Tiefe, wann sinkt er ab. Wie                l a n g s a m kann ich ihn Fischen.
Eigentlich bin ich ein Wobblerfetischist, wenn ich im Flachwsser watend fische. Wobbler gehen hoch im Wasser, haben Volumen
und lassen sich langsam führen. Wobbler haben noch andere Vorteile: Sie fangen auch noch, wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen
mal kein Zug auf der Schnur ist.
Der Stripper aber, eigentlich ist er ein kleiner Raptor, also ein Abbild des Trollingblinker, jiggt bei Zug auf der Schnur. Er macht in seiner Vorwärtsbewegung ganz kleine Hüpfer - von allein. Eine
perfekte Nachahmung des Schwimmverhaltens kleiner Fische. Eigentlich brauchte man ihn nur in weiß und schwarz - zum angeln. Angler brauchen aber noch viele, viele andere Farben - zum Brieftaschen entleeren. Geht auch mir so!
Wenn sich jemand bei Kent den Stripper bestellt, kauft Euch gleich noch ein paar steife Jack Rapids - ihr müßt aber sagen, ob ihr diese zum werfen oder zum Trolling haben wollt. Es ist der für
mich am besten fangende Wobbler. Er ahmt einen verletzten und rollenden Hering/Sprotte perfekt nach. Er ist nicht so weit zu werfen, wie die Gladsax - fangen aber mehr Fische.

Ich weiß, das ich hier Widersprüche provoziere. Das macht aber nichts. Wir sollten nur nicht streiten sondern diskutieren. Ich bin
gern bereit über das für und wider einiger Köder zu diskutieren. Oft ist es eine Entscheidung, die man am Wasser treffen muß: Fische ich allein? Fische ich gemeinsam mit anderen. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen, auf die ich ganz unterschiedlich reagieren muß0 - auch mit dem Köder.


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich nehme mal an mit dem Strip meint ihr diesen hier, oder ???




Eigentlich ist das kein Geheimniss...den bekommt man in HH bei K&HD schon ne ganze Weile.
Ich stehe allerdings auch eher auf die "toten Weitwurfbleche"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2003)

> Ich stehe allerdings auch eher auf die "toten Weitwurfbleche"


 ... geht mir ähnlich Ace, aber der Stripper fliegt doch gar nicht sooo schlecht..... und fangen tut er nebenbei auch noch..... Allerdings habe ich nur noch Einen in meiner Schachtel  
Beim nächsten DK Besuch muss ich dringend nachfüllen :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mir den Artikel gerade nochmal reingetan.....Tja, wie kommt es bloss, dass die genannten Köder in Deutschland so weit vorne liegen ?? Ganz einfach.... es sind die Köder, die in den vielfältigsten Varianten ausliegen/hängen. Und wenn Du lieber Ace sagst, es gibt den Stripper in HH - gut.... in HL zum Beispiel kannst Du den suchen.....und wirst Ihn nicht finden  ....Alles eine Sache, wie man etwas verkauft....und da in den meisten Geschäften die einschlägig bekannten Teile ausliegen, ist es doch kein Wunder, dass so ein Ranking zu Stande kommt.....
Ich denke, dass eine Aussage, bzw. ein Ableiten der Fängigkeit eines Köders dabei auf der Strecke bleibt - oder ???


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2003)

deswegen ja dieser Thread Vossi...jetzt weiss jeder aufmerksame Leser das es den in Stripper in HH gibt 

ne du hast recht sonst sieht man den wirklich selten...aber ich meine z.B. in Kiel bei Großmann auch schon solche Köder gesehen zu haben. Ist allerdings schon etwas her.


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, Ihr Silberfüchse!

@all: Den Stripper bekommt Ihr seit einer Woche auch im Webshop meiner Kollegen vom BLINKER (www.blinker.de). Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, weil wir hier ansonsten fast alle Bezugsadressen durch haben...
Mir fliegt er nicht weit genug, genau so wie die anderen Köder, die in unserem Artikel von den dänischen Kollegen empfohlen werden. Die erste Wahl an der deutschen Küste sind auch nach meinem Dafürhalten die fünf im BLINKER abgebildeten Köder. Schon ein starkes Stück, lieber Dolfin, dass Du diese Wahl gleich zum Anlass nehmen musst, irgendwelche Mutmaßungen in die Welt zu setzen. Wenn Du den Artikel richtig gelesen hättest, wüsstest Du, dass die Wahl von alteingesessenen Fachgeschäften an der Küste durchgeführt wurde. Und die Händler und Verkäufer in diesen Geschäften wissen wohl am besten, welcher Köder wie häufig von den Anglern gekauft wird. Womit eindeutig die Kaufbereitschaft der Angler die Bemessungsgrundlage für die Wahl der Top-Five gewesen ist. Also vertreibe bitte Dein Hirngespinst der "redaktionellen Ver(p)flechtungen mit den Herstellern"! Am besten mit tausend Würfen an der Küste - das soll helfen!
Verzeiht mir bitte meinen harschen Ton, aber ich kann die Leier von der bösen BLINKER-Redaktion leider nicht mehr hören...
Wieder zur Sache: Der Hansen Flash ist mein Lieblingsköder - und zwar in 30 Gramm. Damit habe ich meine größten Fische vom Ufer aus an der deutschen Ostseeküste gefangen (72, 72, 72, 71, 71, 70 und nochmal 70 Zentimeter). Die kleineren habe ich nicht gezählt. Auch in meinen Angelkursen wird dieses "tote Blech" mit maximalem Erfolg gefischt. Ist ja auch klar, denn der Köder muss vor unseren Füßen im Wasser keinen Affen machen. Er soll sich einfach nur so verhalten, wie die Beutefische an der Küste. Und das sind leider nur selten Heringe (weshalb weiße Köder nur phasenweise, eben wenn der Hering unter Land ist, gut fangen), sondern es sind Tobse! Und da muss mir erst mal einer ein besseres Imitat in die Kiste packen (mit dem ich auch noch weit werfen kann!) und mir mal einen vorangeln, bis ich das auch wirklich glaube.

Sorry, issn bisserl länger geworden...
Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Ace (22. Dezember 2003)

@Jörg


> Sorry, issn bisserl länger geworden...


wieso sorry....ich finde immer gut wenn jemand was konstruktives schreibt.
Ich bin übrigends so ziemlich genau deiner Meinung was meinen Geschmack an Küstenködern betrifft.
Allerdings setze ich meine Wurfgewichte eher um die 20g an...Geschmackssache denke ich.
In Sachen Wobblern greife ich nur zu Gladsax....andere wiederum schwören auf Samba u.s.w.
Jedem seinen Köder...und jede Wette, wenn Fisch da ist fangen alle !!!!


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (23. Dezember 2003)

@Ace: Mit Deinem letzten Satz triffts Du den Nagel allerdings auf den Kopf! Hab' selten so einen beißfreudigen Räuber kennen gelernt, wie die Meerforelle an der Küste. Die stellt sogar Hecht und Zander in den Schatten - wenn sie denn mal da ist, unsere Silberbraut.
Versuch's an den tiefen Stränden Fehmarns (Westermarkelsdorf, Marienleuchte) ruhig auch mal mit 'nem 30er - kann wirklich nicht schaden!

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

Is so Dolphin. Farbe fängt! (Angler )

Man kauft Köder nach den menschlichen Maßstäben u. dem meschlichen Sehvermögen.

Man geht davon aus, dass der Fisch den schicken, glitzernden "Fisch" genauso sieht wie wir.

Tut er aber nich!

Der Stripper hat in DK einen sehr guten Ruf und ist dort mittlerweile wohl in jedem, gutsortieren Shop zu bekommen.
Von der dänischen Fachpresse hört man auch viel Gutes.

Nur......

Das war, bis jetzt, mit fast jedem (guten) Mefoköder so, der es auf den dänischen Markt geschafft hat.

An den Siegeszug des Rapid kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern und dann war da noch der Sølvpilen, seit einiger Zeit der Djurslandwobbler, der Kongetobis, der Fynske, usw.

Ein Blick auf die jeweiligen Fangmeldungen zeigte immer einen, teilweise extrem hohen, Anteil der neuen Köder.

Irgendwann pendelt es sich wieder ein, bis der nächste Neue kommt.

Der Stripper wird, wie der Jack Rapid und alle anderen Überlebenden des Marktes einen festen Platz in vielen Köderboxen bekommen, da er seit seiner Premiere vielen Anglern 
gute Fische brachte.
Das macht einen guten Köder eben aus.

Den ultimativen Köder gibt es allerdings (leider oder gottseidank?) nicht.

Ich mach´s mir einfach und fische zwei "Veteranenmuster" (DK/S) und einen Blinker neueren Datums (DK)
Je nach Gegebenheiten, Wind und Tageszeit.

Ich bleibe stur und fische (fast) nie was anderes und so ein bis drei Meerforellen habe ich mittlerweile auch schon an Land.

Aber bei meinem nächsten DK-Tripp werde ich mir mal drei Stripper zulegen und werde zumindest versuchen sie regelmäßig und dauerhaft durchzutesten. 

Vielleicht gibt´s dann ja einen spannenden Bericht im AB, samt FischundMann-Bild.


----------



## Ace (23. Dezember 2003)

@havkat


> Vielleicht gibt´s dann ja einen spannenden Bericht im AB, samt FischundMann-Bild.


das wird übrigends mal wieder höchste Zeit 

kann mich an den letzten...ich glaube das war Als im Frühjahr oder so...nur noch schemenhaft errinnern.:q:q:q


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2003)

Datt nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt Ace!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Dezember 2003)

> welcher Köder wie häufig von den Anglern gekauft wird. Womit eindeutig die Kaufbereitschaft der Angler die Bemessungsgrundlage für die Wahl der Top-Five gewesen ist


 ...genauso sieht es aus Jörg  :q


----------



## MichaelB (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

interessant....

@Ace: dann verrat doch mal wo "K&HD" in Hamburg ist #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (23. Dezember 2003)

Okay Ace - bis Havkat so weit ist, will ich Dich mal ein bisschen unterhalten:
Köder: Hansen Flash, 30 Gramm, rot-schwarz
Fangort: Deutsche Küste

Träumt was Schönes!
-Jörg-


----------



## angeltreff (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jörg Strehlow _
> *Und die Händler und Verkäufer in diesen Geschäften wissen wohl am besten, welcher Köder wie häufig von den Anglern gekauft wird. Womit eindeutig die Kaufbereitschaft der Angler die Bemessungsgrundlage für die Wahl der Top-Five gewesen ist. *



Jörg, dass ist aber eben keine sehr gute Grundlage, um einen Artikel zu schreiben, der auf der Titelseite angekündigt wird mit "Die besten Köder für Meerforelle". So eine Umfrage (die bei den deutschen Händlern) ist viel zu subjektiv. Und die Auswahl ist eben eingeschränkt, da nicht jeder Händler jeden Hersteller/Modell im Angebot hat. 

K.Ö. Petersen schreibt es ja deutlich bei seiner Umfrage in Dänemark "es ist wohl kaum festzustellen, welches tatsächlich der beste und erfolgreichste Meerforellenblinker ist", dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Dezember 2003)

@Jörg Strehlow

Mal zur Sache: Ich habe keine Redaktion direkt angesprochen. Es geht nicht um die jetzige Umfrage. Es geht darum, was fängt und was nicht fängt und was gut fängt. Ein paar Mefobilder kann ich dir auch hinhängen.....

Zur Historie:
Der Hansen Flash z.B. wurde mit einer riesigen Campagne - nicht vom Blinker - in den Markt geworfen ( Testfischer bla bla..). Danach konnter der Fachhändler ihn kaufen. Das Handelsgebinde war ein Aufsteller mit 144 Stück!

Was will ich sagen:

1.  Euer Test zeigt die meistverkauften Meerforellenblinker.

2. Ob die meistverkauften auch die besten sind, sei einmal 
    dahingestellt. Für die Händler schon.
    Ob allerdings der Käfer als meistverkauftes Auto der Welt 
    auch das beste war????

3. Meerforellen fangen, heißt in erster Linie, Meerforellen finden.
    Danach kommt zunächst: Grundsätzlich fängt alles, auch grüne
    Spagetti am Spirolino.
    Die Frage ist dann: Wieviele von den gefundenen Fischen fängt 
    mein Köder?

4. Wenn ein kleiner Hersteller in der Lage ist, vielleicht 10.000 
    Blinker im Jahr zu verkaufen, der Große aber 100.000 und es  
    sich dann mit der Zahl der wirklich angelnden Meerforellenjäger
    deckt, wovon ich ausgehe, kann der Blinker des Großen 10 mal
    schlechter sein und erzielt das gleiche Ergebnis!

5. Wenn ich mir dann - unter Berücksichtigung dieser Fakten - 
    Ergebnislisten ansehe, ist es einfach erstaunlich und die 
    tatsächlichen Verhältnisse sind noch viel frappierender, als sie
    auf den ersten Blick scheinen.

köder werden z.B. in der Hitparade des Blinker nicht erwähnt - nur Ködertypen. Das hat sicher unterschiedliche Gründe. Wenn man aber alle möglichen Gründe aufzählen würde, entsteht auch ein Bild.
In den dänischen Angelzeitschriften wird mit dieser Information noch viel offener umgegangen. Am besten allerdings findet man die wirklich wertvollen Infos in Foren des Internets wieder.

Also laß uns lieber über die Dinge diskutieren. Mir geht es nicht
darum, hier einen Thread zum Thema "Abhängigkeit der Fachpresse von den Inseratskunden" aufzumachen. Das wäre sicher auch mal interessant, ist aber hier nur ein Nebenschauplatz.

Es wäre doch mal ganz interessant darüber zu diskutieren, warum
Angler, die zum einen die Fliegenrute benutzen, an der Spinnrute
auf Weitestwürfen bestehen??

Ich könnte hier sofort einige Gründe nennen, möchte aber gern einmal andere Gedanken dazu hören.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mich noch an eine Zeit erinnern in der es auf Fehmarn und in der Umgebung nicht einen "More Silda" Kupfer mehr zu kaufen gab.
Er galt als der absolute "Bringer" für Mefos und war ständig ausverkauft.
Subjektiv betrachtet fing fast nurnoch dieser Köder.
Nachdem sich einige Fänge auf More Silda rumgesprochen hatten wollten auch ardere diesen Köder testen, und sie fingen.
Dadurch wurde der Run auf diesen Blinker nur noch größer.
Immer wieder hörte man" Hab ich auf More Silda in Kupfer gefangen!".
Rein objektiv fing dieser Köder aber warscheinlich nicht besser als andere, er war nur der einzige der noch gefischt wurde!


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Dezember 2003)

*Vertrauen...*

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Mario,
da wird mit einem Köder gut gefangen und plötzlich fischen alle mit ihm und alle Fische werden nur noch mit diesem Köder gelandet, aber ist er deshalb der Beste???;+ ;+ ;+ 
Ich persönlich fische nur noch 2 Blinkertypen und einen Wobbler, davon jeweils noch verschiedene Farben und gut ist's.
Wenn man Vertrauen in seinen Köder hat und ihn konsequent fischt, dann fängt er auch!!! :m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## mot67 (23. Dezember 2003)

ich fische nun erst seit  gut 3 jahren intensiv auf meerforellen und habe die meisten auch auf hansen flash silber oder kupfer/schwarz 16gr oder 26gr gefangen. 
und intensiv durchs wasser gezogen habe ich etliche verschiedene köder in dieser zeit. letztendlich wird jeder meerforellenangler wieder auf den/die köder zurückgreifen, mit denen er die besten erfolge erziehlt hat und für diese eine lanze brechen.

den forellen dürfte das übrigens völlig egal sein, imho beissen sie oder eben nicht, egal was angeboten wird.


----------



## Nick_A (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen #h

jeden Monat kommt doch auf dem "Spinn-Markt" ein neuer SUPER-KÖDER raus (der lt Hersteller an Fängigkeit durch keinen anderen zu übertreffen ist  ).

Wenn ich da nur in die Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch" schaue...immer wieder werden super Köder vorgestellt (meist auch noch vom selben Vertreiber, der erst letzten Monat einen anderen Köder als "den Besten" vorgestellt hat).

Alle Köder sehen super aus und haben besondere Eigenschaften, der eine wackelt verführerisch, der andere läuft schurgerade, der nächste Köder kippt von der einen auf die andere Seite und der Vierte läßt sich besonders weit werfen.

Welcher Köder (losgelöst von der Farbvariante) "DER BESTE" ist, läßt sich doch objektiv gar nicht sagen...solche LABORBEDINGUNGEN herzustellen ist erstens sehr teuer, dauert sehr lange und es ist auch die Frage, wer wirklich Interesse an diesem ULTIMATIVEN TEST hätte! 

--> WIR ANGLER hätten sicher ein Interesse daran...stimmt schon, allerdings liesen sich diese Ergebnisse ggf. auch nur auf eine bestimmte Uhrzeit, auf bestimmte Arten oder aber eine spezielle Umgebung übertragen.

--> Die Aussagekraft des Testergebnisse wäre damit auch wieder nur sehr gering! 


Aus diesem Grunde muss ich gnifltz hier Recht geben:



> _Original geschrieben von Gnilftz _
> *Wenn man Vertrauen in seinen Köder hat und ihn konsequent fischt, dann fängt er auch!!! :m
> *



Aber geht´s es Euch nicht auch so....bei jedem neuen Blinker, Wobbler, Shad, etc. den man sich neu erwirbt (und das sind bei mir EINIGE :c) hofft man, dass DIESER / DIESE NEUEN KÖDER DIE ULTIMATIVEN SIND !  :q :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## belle-hro (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jörg Strehlow _
> *alteingesessenen Fachgeschäften an der Küste *


Moin Jörg.
;+ ;+  Du meinst auch den Kleinst-Laden aus Sanitz ;+ ;+ 

Nichts gegen die anglerische Kompetenz von Sven Berkowitz, aber sein Laden besteht erst seit etwas über 2 Jahren! Hier von alteingesessen zu sprechen ist doch etwas übertrieben #d

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Dolfin anschliessen. Es wäre interessanter zu wissen, welche Köder die Hitparadenfänger benutzt haben. Hier hätte man eine Umfrage starten sollen!

Der Blinker-Artikel ist allerhöchstens für den Geschäftsbericht der diversen Hersteller wichtig!

Meine bevorzugten Köder sind in der Dänemark-Liste 3x vorhanden, in der deutschen Liste überhaupt nicht.
Bin ich nun ein Querulant oder fange schlechter als andere? 
Ich habe Vertrauen zu meinen Eisen und das zählt! Natürlich bekommen auch andere ihre Chance bei mir, aber nicht abhängig von irgendeiner Händler-Umfrage!

Gruß

Belle


----------



## Ace (23. Dezember 2003)

@Jörg
das ist ja schon mal ein sehr schöner Anfang#6
Das mit den 30g sollte ich anscheinend doch mal testen
...ich geh denn jetzt mal in die Küche und Tapezier weiter...grrrrrr

@Dolfin


> Ob allerdings der Käfer als meistverkauftes Auto der Welt
> auch das beste war????


he höma...na logisch...(Berufskrankheit)

@all
ich glaube es ist müssig an dieser Stelle weiterzudiskutieren und sich am Ende noch über die Fängigkeit der einzelnen Blinker zu streiten...ein Ergebniss wir es hier nicht geben.
Ich glaube es gibt eine Menge toller Köder...auch in Deutschland.
Ich glaube auch nicht das es davon abhängt ob der Köder von einem kleinen oder großen Hersteller produziert worden ist.
Für mich ist das Thema Angeln viel zu sehr Leidenschaft als das ich es von Statistiken mit tausenden von Ködern abhängig mache.


----------



## Laggo (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin

Übrigens gibt es den Stripper auch in Neustadt bei K... 
Hab bei meinem Bellybootkauf einen zum testen geschenkt bekommen!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Weitwerfer, Kuzwerfer, Fliegenfischer und alle anderen Freunde des Ostseesilbers!

Schön, dass jeder seinen Favoriten unter den Ködern offenbar gefunden hat! Ich hab' meinen auch - und es ist der Hansen Flash! 
Zur Sache habe ich bereits alles gesagt. Und Ihr habt alle Recht, wenn Ihr sagt: Das Vertrauen in den Köder ist der entscheidende Punkt, wenn's um dessen Fängigkeit geht. Ansonsten ist die Blinker-Frage nach meiner Meinung beim Meerforellenfischen nicht entscheidend. Der Köder muss ins Wasser - oft und immer wieder! Wer dann die Meerforellen findet, wird am Ende auch was fangen...
@Dolfin: Ich finde, ein "Mann" sollte zu dem stehen, was er hier in diesem Forum von sich gibt. Und Du hast sehr wohl eine "Verflechtung der Redaktionen mit den Herstellern" hier in die Diskussion mit eingebracht. Da Du anfangs auch den "BLINKER" genannt hast, solltest Du Dich da jetzt nicht versuchen, auf diese Art und Weise rauszureden. 
Freut mich jedenfalls, das diese Diskussion hier, trotz der Schärfe, die Du (vielleicht auch unbeabsichtigt) mit Deiner Unterstellung eingebracht hast, sehr sachlich geführt wird. 
Kompliment Jungs!
@belle hro: Nur wenn sich viele Angelgeschäfte (und ich denke, die Jungs vom BLINKER haben in ihrem Beitrag an fast alle gedacht - eben auch an den kleinen Laden von Berko) an so einer Umfrage beteiligen, kann man auch ein vernünftiges Ergebnis bekommen. Und nur dann, ist es auch ein objektives Ergebnis, weil verschiedene Händler auch verschiedene Köder in ihrem Sortiment haben. 
@all: Bin sehr gespannt, wie eine Köderwahl im Anglerboard ausgeht. Ich mache da gerne mal den Anfang:
1. Hansen Flash
2. Gladsax-Fiske
3. Snaps
4. Möresilda
5. Thor
Da ich mit den Blinkern, die ich den Teilnehmern meiner Angelkurse in die Kiste packe, auch Fische fangen will und auch Fische fange, gibt's für mich als völlig unabhängigen Praktiker, der alle seine Köder einkauft, zu dieser Wahl keine echte Alternative. Das alle diese Köder auch im BLINKER zu den fünf besten Meerforellenblinkern in Deutschland gewählt wurden, kann ich somit nur als eine "gute Wahl" bezeichnen.

Ich wünsche allen Meefo-Cracks in diesem Thread ein schönes und entspanntes Weihnachtsfest!

Alles Gute, Jörg


----------



## Maddin (23. Dezember 2003)

Endlich mal wieder eine sachliche und fachliche Diskussion, danke!

Meine Lieblingsblinker/-Wobbler:

1. Møre-Silda
2. DAN-Sild
3. Baltic-ST von Exori
4. Gladsax Fiske
5. Wobbler von Kinetec (weiß jetzt nicht den Namen)

Ich kaufe selten neues Blinkermaterial da ich mit den o.g. Blinkern/Wobblern gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und gut ausgestattet bin. Kommen da jetzt noch 1-2 neue Teile mit rein bin ich ja dauernd am umtüddeln. Außerdem solls ab 2004 eh ordentlich an der Fliege krachen 

Achja, noch was zum Thema "die meisten großen Mefos werden mit der Spinnrute gefangen".......mag ja sein, aber es fischen prozentual gesehen auch weniger Leute konsequent mit der Fliege auf Mefo. Da geht dann auch mal sowas........


----------



## mot67 (23. Dezember 2003)

1. Hansen Flash
2. Hingsen-Wobbler
3. Gladsax-Fiske
4. Snaps (vorwiegend auf dorsch)
5. alles andere aus meiner köderbox


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Dezember 2003)

1.Hansen Flash 16g. 
2.Møre-Silda 15g.-Kupfer 
3.Gladsax-Fiske 20g.
4.Filur 15g.
5.Hansen Fight 18g.

Ich fische leiber etwas leichter!


----------



## belle-hro (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marioschreiber _
> *Ich fische lieber etwas leichter! *



 Ich auch....Fliege, Fliege, Fliege  

Ansonsten:
1. Salty von Kinetic
2. Sea-Trout von Kinetic (hat bei mir den Vorzug vor dem Gladsax bekommen)
3.Sölvpilen
4.+5. Vielleicht lass ich mich ja durch den BLINKER verführen :q :q 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Ace (23. Dezember 2003)

1.Gladsax Fiske 20g
2. Hansen Flash 20g
3. Blinker von Falkfish(Keine Ahnung wie der heisst...etwas kompakter als der Hansen) 21g
4. Filur 21g
5. Ron Thomsen "Tobi" 18g
6. Møre-Silda 18g

meisst bleibt es aber bei den ersten dreien


----------



## Hov-Micha (23. Dezember 2003)

*lustich...*

moins,

5 köppe 8 meinungen!!

dabei wissen alle wenn die kumpels unter land stehen knallen die auf alles was bisken wackelt...jedenfalls im frühjahr!

1. falkfish witch-wobbler 18gr
2. gladsax-fiske 20gr
3. falkfish thor 26gr
4. hansen fight 18gr
5. ..alles was sonst noch so rumfliegt

die auf dem bild hab ich übrigens alle auf´n 12gr kupfer blinker von angelsport M.. für 1.25DM gefangen!
2 steelheads, 2 mefo´s und 1 ausjebüxtes mastschwein  :q 

frohes fest

Micha


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Dezember 2003)

@Jörg Strehlow
Ich habe kritisiert, dass es hier um die meisteverkauften geht und es auffällt, das es hier offensichtlich Verbindungen gibt. Das ist aber für mich einfach nicht das Thema!!!!
Das Thema ist: Was geht gut auf Meefos. Es ist schon komisch, wenn mann nicht immer gleich " boaah, geil, suuuper" postet, scheint es einigen zu nahe zu gehen. Das ist doch kompletter Blödsinn. Warum kann man nicht kontrovers diskutieren. Warum kann man nicht anderer Meinung sein, als es z.B. Redakteure sind?

@alle
Für mich gibt es keinen einzelnen optimalen Blinker oder Wobbler. 
Den kann es auch nicht geben. Wenn ich allein bin, muß ich versuchen, das gesamte Wasser zu befischen. Mit einer 20 oder 30 g Rakete kann ich das aber nicht, weil das Ding auf den letzten 30 oder 40 metern einfach zu schwer und träge wird.
Wenn ich in einer Gruppe fische, ist es Blödsinn, der 5. Blechangler zu sein oder auch noch die gleichen Gewichte wie die anderen zu benutzen.
Es gibt da viel zu viele Einflüsse, um so etwas zu sagen.
Aber: Es gibt ganz einfach hin und wieder Dinger, die sind irgendwie anders. Das kann man erkennen - oder man läßt es eben. Es gibt eben Leute, die angeln ihre Karpfen noch immer mit
Wurm oder Kartoffel. Es gibt andere, für die ist es schon ein Thema, ob der Boilie am blonden oder schwarzen haar angeboten wird.
Beide haben Spaß und keine Haltung ist zu verurteilen. Wenn diese gegenseitigen Haltungen dann aber gegenläufig diskutieren, scheint das dem Harmoniebedürfnissen einiger entgegen zu stehen.

Eigentlich schade, wenn Themen immer zu irgendwelchen Jubel-
veranstaltungen verkommen müssen. Auf diese Art würden wir heute noch mit Haselnußstecken fischen.

Insofern kann ich hier auf eine persönliche Lieblingsköderaufstellung schwer antworten, da es einfach darauf ankommt, ob ich z.B. allein am Wasser bin und wo ich ans
Wasser komme. Was bei mir immer zuerst steht, sind der
steife Jack Rapid oder ein Gladsax als Wobbler
und bei den Blinkern der Stripper und der Möre Silda.


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Dezember 2003)

Nun gut,
dann will ich auch mal.

Gladsax Fiske  12 bis 16g, gaaanz selten mal 20 g
Moresilda 10 bis 15 g
Filur oder Trumpf (Filur farbig) 10 bis 15g
Ich fische in der Regel gern ein bißchen leichter...

Gruß & schöne Feiertage!!! :m 

Heiko #h


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2003)

Jensen Tobis 16/20g

Sølvpilen 18g

Gladsax Fiske 12/16/20g


----------



## Ace (23. Dezember 2003)

hm...also bisher haben alle ausser Belle den Gladsax in der Liste gehabt...deutliches Ergebniss für den Schweden würde  ich sagen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Dezember 2003)

Gladsax Tobis
Gladsax Fiske
Hansen Flash
Hansen Fight
Filur
Møre-Silda 

Gewichte bewegen sich zwischen 10 und 26 Gramm
Reihenfolge beliebig, bzw. je nach Eingebung :q 
Gefangen schon auf Alle


----------



## havkat (23. Dezember 2003)

@Maddin



> Achja, noch was zum Thema "die meisten großen Mefos werden mit der Spinnrute gefangen".......mag ja sein, aber es fischen prozentual gesehen auch weniger Leute konsequent mit der Fliege auf Mefo. Da geht dann auch mal sowas........



Auch wenn wir am Thema vorbeikreuzen..... 

Diese Aussage stammt nicht aus D, sondern aus DK. Dort ist der Anteil an Fliefis "geringfügig" höher als bei uns. 
Nach meinen Beobachtungen so bummelich fiffty-fiffty, wenn man die Angler dazurechnet die beide Techniken, je nach Lust oder Möglichkeiten, betreiben ist der Anteil der Fliege wohl noch höher.

Aber wie ich schon sagte: Eine Regel gibt es nicht, allerdings eine deutliche Chancenverteilung.

Wenn man, z.B., den Fisch von 12,? kg nicht mitrechnet, der vor ein paar Jahren an der jütländischen Küste an die Fliege ging.


----------



## Maddin (24. Dezember 2003)

Nen schönen Heiligmorgen wünsche ich 



> Auch wenn wir am Thema vorbeikreuzen.....


Wird hier nicht ständig an/in diversen Themen vorbeigekreuzt?:q 
Wenns sachlich und interessant ist ist´s vollkommen ok!

Das bei den Danskes die Aufteilung so pi mal Daumen fiffty fiffty ist mir noch nicht so aufgefallen....ich sehe da überwiegend nur "Blechschmeisser"....vielleicht sind das ja auch alles Tysker gewesen....hm....ich quatsch ja nu nich jeden an:q Und kurz "Hi" sagen können auch Tysker 

Zum Thema Blinker dann nochmal....ich denke fast jeder hier hat mit einem bestimmten Blinker Sternstunden erlebt. So ist es bei mir jedenfalls. Wenn ich Blinkern fahre und am Wasser ankomme wird der Møre-Silda angetüddelt...wenns geht in 10g. Ich habe einfach Vertrauen in das Teil...und das zählt ja bekanntlich. Beim Bellyboaten ist es genau so, da wird der Elbe-Torsk-Klumpen angetüddelt.......kostet 1,50, sieht aus wie Hulle, wiegt 40g aber damit habe ich meine besten Erfolge erzielt. Ein anderer würde mit dem Kopf schütteln und mich fragen, ob ich die Fische erschlagen oder verscheuchen will......


----------



## barchetta (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich muß jetzt auch einmal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ist zwar ein wenig her, dass ich die Küste verlassen habe und lieber weiter draussen das Silber der Ostsee suche ( hatte mit negativen Erfahrungen mit anderen " Anglern", in gelbem Friesennerz, die in den Bereich planschten, wo ich gerade meine Lieblingsfische beharkte, zu tun- aber dieses ist eine andere Geschichte) .
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es viele gute Köder gibt, die auch regelmässig ihre Fische fangen. Ich selber habe viele Stunden an der Ostsee verbracht und nach etlichen Jahren nur noch einen Köder gefischt- ein leichterer Nachbau (Eigenbau- ca. 16g) eines der ersten Küstenblinker von ich glaube Snap ( ist fast 20 Jahre her). Was zeichnete diesen Köder aus? Bei klarem Wasser hat jeder schon einmal Fische als Nachläufer gehabt, die das Adrenalin rapide in die Höhe steigen liessen. Diese Fische kann man vielleicht noch einmal durch den Spin-Stop überlisten oder halt mit einem Köder, der sich von den anderen abhebt und die Fische einfach fängt. Dieses hatte der Eigenbau einfach gemacht- Farbe, Aussehen und Lauf waren dem Sandaal sehr nahe gekommen. Genau dieses unterscheidet  wahrscheinlich den "Superköder" von dem Durchschnitt. In der Praxis hatte ich neben anderen Anglern in der Regel die Nase vorne-Zufall? Zu letzt hatte mich der starke Wind im Früjahr, auf Bornholm gezwungen, meinen alten Selberbau  zu fischen. Er hatte ca. 2x so viel Fisch gefangen wie die guten Anderen.
Da ich bei den Küstenblinkern nicht auf dem aktuellen Informationsstand bin, kann ich nicht sagen, ob sich bei den am meisten Verkauften welche befinden, die die Fische fangen, die sonst nur müde hinterherlaufen ( wenn überhaupt). Ich glaube das macht den "kleine" Unterschied aus und nicht welche Köder am meisten angepriesen und dadurch letzt endlich auch die größten Verkaufszahlen haben.
Eine kleine Einschränkung gibt es allerdings: Bei trübem Wasser haben Küstenwobbler ( gr. Wirkung auf das Seitenlinienorgan) in grellen Farben besser gefangen- die Forellen haben, wie in starker Strömung, nicht lange Zeit sich den Happen anzugucken.
Vieleicht ein paar interessante Gedanken, aus vielen, vielen Stunden an der Küste.
Euch allen frohe Festtage und dicke Fische in 2004!


----------



## Karstein (25. Dezember 2003)

@ Jörg: weisst noch, anno 2002? Wie wir verzweifelt die Bornholmer Fluten bombardiert hatten mit den Hansen Flashs? Tanja war nach vier Tagen Angeln mit einem silbernen Møre Silda erfolgreich und fing die erste maßige 2kg Trutta der Woche.

Ich finde solche Statements basierend auf Verkaufszahlen auch gähnend langweilig, das Allerwichtigste ist das Vertrauen in den Köder. Wie schon etliche Vortexter zu Recht schrieben - wenn der Silberfisch Hunger hat, würde er auch einen guten alten EffZett oder Reflex, Droppen, Tobi, Stucki blabla packen.

Kommt mir manchmal vor wie die aktuellen DAX-Kurse: Gladsachse lag gnz oben in der Käufergunst und konnte 5% zulegen, leichte Kurseinbußen für den roten XY, weil beim Händler nicht so präsent wie in den Vorjahren.

Meine letzte MeFo biss dieses Jahr übrigens auf einen 12g Toby, blau-silber und uralt - kennt den überhaupt noch wer?


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Dezember 2003)

Moin Karsten,
aaaalso ich kenne den Toby noch und habe sogar noch n paar Stück davon rummfliegen, nur zum Blinkern nehme ich sie selten mit, ist nicht so ganz mein Blinker... 
CU & happy X-Mas
Heiko #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Dezember 2003)

....also, meine erste 7 kg Meefo habe ich übrigens auch mit dem Toby - ganz schlicht in Silber gefangen. Die meisten Fische über
4 kg von der Küste habe ich aber auf Wobbler gefangen. Einige auf den steifen Jack Rapid und einige auf kleine Unikate, die es nicht im Handel gibt.

Die meisten Großforellen bei Trolling hab ich auf Flutterspoons wie
Raptor, Breakpoint oder Pirat gefangen.

Der Gladsax ist keine Schwede, sondern ein ganz urtümlicher Däne. Seinen Namen hat er übrigens von einem Kopenhagener Stadtteil.


----------



## havkat (25. Dezember 2003)

> Der Gladsax ist keine Schwede, sondern ein ganz urtümlicher Däne.



Das lass mal keinen Schweden hören Dolphin. 

Der "Gladsax" stammt aus Skåne aus dem Örtchen Gladsax.
Wurde von einem einheimischen Angler "erfunden".

Dort habe ich nämlich meine allerersten Fiske erworben.
Direkt ab Werk. War damals noch eine kleine "Hinterhofwerkstatt."

Waren zu der Zeit in D noch nicht erhältlich und wurden mir von einem Ömchen mit den Worten "nappa, nappa" und einem Grinsen eingepackt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Dezember 2003)

Kann ich nicht widerlegen. Mir wurde diese Geschichte so von Leuten aus Seeland erzählt. Der größte Proschreiber war damals in Dänemark auch dieser Verlag, der einen eigenen Gerätevertrieb hat. Will mich aber darum nicht streiten. Mir war die Erklärung mit dem Stadtteil nur eingängig. Das war 1986


----------



## havkat (26. Dezember 2003)

Der Stadtteil heißt Gladsax*e* und hat mit dem Wobbler nix zu tun.


----------



## Ace (26. Dezember 2003)

wat ihr so alles wisst


----------



## belle-hro (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ace _
> *hm...also bisher haben alle ausser Belle den Gladsax in der Liste gehabt... *



...was Du so alles bemerkst.... #r

  

Gruß
Belle
*derfastimmergegendenstromschwimmt*


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (4. Januar 2004)

Moin Jungs!

Melde mich von einem "Miniurlaub" über Silvester und Neujahr von der Küste zurück. War nicht wirklich schlecht, zusammen mit Webmaster Manfred fingen wir einige schöne Dorsche bis 66 Zentimeter auf Fehmarn und zwei feiste Grönländer. Nachläufer gab's auch - die waren (natürlich!) größer:q ...
Erfolgsköder war der Galdsax-Fiske in 27 Gramm (rot-schwarz und - weiß:l )!
Da wir ja nun in diesem Thread eine kleine Küstenköder-Wahl vollzogen haben, habe ich mal kurz ausgewertet: Am 23. Dezember 2003 habe ich die erste Top-Fünf-Liste abgeliefert. Insgesamt haben sich bis heute "nur" neun Küstenfüchse an der Umfrage beteiligt. 
Dennoch, wir haben ein Ergebnis: 
1. Galdsax-Fiske (9 Stimmen)
2. Möresilda (7 Simmen)
3. Hansen Flash (5 Stimmen
Diese drei Köder haben sich eindeutig von den insgesamt 19 (!!!) genannten abgesetzt und bestätigen nachhaltig die Wahl der Topköder im BLINKER. Auf Platz vier sind Thor, Hansen Fight und Filur mit je drei Stimmen gelandet. Doppeltnennungen gab's außerdem beim Snaps, Sölvpilen und Kinetic-Wobbler.
Ein wenig erstaunlich finde ich das Ergebnis an dieser Stelle schon, wurden diese "meistverkauften" Meerforellenköder doch in diesem Thread nicht immer nur mit Ruhm bekleckert;+ 
Euch allen wünsche ich 2004 viel Silber im Kescher!

-Jörg-


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

bestätigt doch die Aussage....alles Köder, die jeder Laden im Regal hat....
Aber im Ernst Jörg....ist das nicht alles völlig "Wurscht" ??
Haupsache am Wasser, fischen bis die Arme schmerzen und ab und zu ein Erfolgserlebnis ??
Ich denke wir lassen es gut sein  #h #h


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (4. Januar 2004)

...hab' Dich lieb, Dorschdiggler:k !
Wollte auch wirklich nicht provozieren sondern nur anständig auflösen.
Wo angelst Du denn meistens so rum?

-Jörg-


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2004)

@DD: pass auf was du jetzt sagst...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

:q ...Ich versuche es überall, wo ich mir einen Erfolg erhoffe.
Sagen wir mal so..... von Brodten bis Kiel (incl. der Insel dazwischen) ist alles drin.
Ab und zu mal DK (viel zu selten leider).....
Guckst Du hier ....dann hast Du schon so einiges beisammen  
Über kurz oder lang werden wir uns sicher über den Weg laufen.... #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> @DD: pass auf was du jetzt sagst...


 :q :q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2004)

#6


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (4. Januar 2004)

:q :q :q :q :q 
Na, dann versuch ich's dort auch mal, Dorschdiggler!

Gute Nacht, Jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> Gute Nacht, Jörg


 ...wünsche ich Dir auch...
und mache es wie ich ...... 
Ich werde wie jede Nacht von Silber 90+ träumen #h


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2004)

HI,

uh.. da ich bislag erst zwei Mefos landen konnte, die von solchen Ausmaßen weit entfernt waren, träume ich von Mefos 44+ --- und allein *das* sind schon wunderbare Träume :l #u 

Greetz,
themefoverliebttor #h


----------

